# Young Male Indigo bunting



## rstrick2 (Jan 31, 2010)

This Bird showed up at my feeders last night. I have never had one before. After confirming the ID, it was determined to be a yound Male Indigo bunting. I was out after that huge rain storm. the Birds were really active.


----------



## grafxman (Jan 31, 2010)

Excellent work again Robert.


----------

